# Varadero Success!



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

So I don't have any pictures on hand and the only camera I have is my roomates Iphone. Taking good pictures of these little guys is next to impossible so I am sorry for not posting pictures in this, but....The first day my Varadero pair went into their viv they laid 2 eggs! I was able to pull the eggs out and they developed into tads  I actually witnessed one of the tads break free of the egg and take his first few laps around the petri dish which was phenomenal. I just witnessed today that my male was transporting a tad!!!! They slipped a clutch passed me  If they don't transport the tads to a film canister I don't think I'll be able to pull the tads, ugh. Once the tads go into the broms or wherever the female will take care of them correct? This means that they will stop breeding until the tads morph out, right? I just want to clarify. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It means there is a good chance they may stop breeding. I have heard of them continuing. Put plenty of canisters in with good clean water and maybe they'll put them there for you.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I'll clean out the canisters and add a few more to try to get them to deposit them in there. These are my first thumbs and I'm so excited to see them transporting! It's so cool


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

My interemdius (which are imitators too) stopped breeding once they snuck a clutch past me and transported it. I know they're egg feeding the tads so I'm not going to mess with them. They laid the clutch in the jungle of broms somewhere so it would be impossible to remove it. That's the problem with broms if you're going for better production... film cans would be better for that.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Gumby!

I am very excited to see this awesome morph getting so well-established in the hobby.

Fingers crossed for MANY more babies! Richard.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Put plenty of canisters in with good clean water and maybe they'll put them there for you.


I followed your advice and got him to deposit the tad into a film canister  Hopefully he didn't sneak any into any broms though.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Cool, I wanna be on the list since your local


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

haha no problem


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your success with your veraderos. Hopefully they didn't sneak any into your broms. If they did, I hope they are good parents. Keep up the good work.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

gumby,

where did they lay the eggs pray tell? mine have been courting a lot lately... the male is doing the softer shorter calls; sounds more like he's purring at her than calling to her. 

i'm just curious. i have upside down film cans all over and several broms. i don't mind if they transport in viv; i think watching the parental care should be a big part of the fun.

congrats on the success. 

-brett


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

btcope said:


> gumby,
> 
> where did they lay the eggs pray tell? mine have been courting a lot lately... the male is doing the softer shorter calls; sounds more like he's purring at her than calling to her.
> 
> ...


They laid the first two eggs on the leaf of a brom like plant. The leaves of this plant are flat so it doesn't hold water like a brom, but I'm not sure of the name of the plant. Its planted into the background in the back corner of the tank. I cut the leaf out and gently moved the eggs to a petri dish. As for the purring, I know what you mean. Sometimes my male will call softer, but sometimes he will call fairly loud. I'm not sure why, anyone know? I have a male in another tank that likes to have a calling battle with the other male. They go back and forth hehe  its pretty cool and I love their call. This is the first time I've witnessed any transporting so I was very surprised. I had plenty fun watching the male move around the viv with a tad hitched on  Hopefully yours lay some eggs for you soon, especially since its that time of the year 

-Chris


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I know the glass is dirty, but they were too cute together. Male on top Female on the bottom. This is my proven pair


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

These are realy neat little guys! They are certainly on my someday bucketlist to have.

Keep us in the loop with updates!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats Gumby......They are a prolific frog....I have had mine continue to drop clutches after a tad was in water, but I have 2 females with the male so I am not sure if he was breeding with both. Make sure you have enough cups on hand for all the tads you will get. I have 8 froglets and 5 tads left to morph and ran out of cups and was like "OK guys stop now" cause I started using my wife's Gladware and she wasn't real happy about it...LOL. They started dropping eggs again yesterday.

On a side note, have you seen your male be almost completely underwater and call? Sounds like he is gurgling I have noticed mine do that when he is calling for the female to come feed the tadpole....Sounds pretty funny.


----------

